# axiom 8 wt



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone have a tfo axiom 8 wt in good condition they want to part with?

sell or trade for something?



thanks.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I gots a pretty much brand spanking new one. Only casted in my yard a couple of times. PM me if you're interested. I may be interested in selling or a trade depending on what you got. I can post up some pics if you'd like, but it's just a rod.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yes, gimme a sec...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

did you find one?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Right, mine is far from perfect. Has some corrosion on the stripping guides. The reel seat threads aren't perfect. I'm not really itching to sell it, but it's not my go to set up for sure. I keep thinking I'll use it and think it's great or some friend will come along and have to have it. Right now, the BVK 8 wt is what I go to when I want to wade and need a 9'ft 8wt Rod. Inshore, I tend to like shorter and/or lighter set ups when standing in a boat or kayak. I'm likely to use my 10 wt for nearshore or close offshore shots at whatever, jacks, triple tail. 

I've never sold a rod. I've given one away, but that was for a very nice service rendered. The axiom seems even faster than the BVK. I think TFO discontinued the Axiom, but I could be wrong. I tend to think that if my cast gets better, I might appreciate the Axiom more. I haven't brought it out in a while. Maybe I should and see how it feels.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe. T. said:


> did you find one?


yes i did.

thank you.


----------

